# I packed my Camper and in it I put?



## andrewball1000

Creating a checklist along the lines of "I packed my hamper.... " game

Initial Rules (any more get made up as we go)
- Only one item per post
- No consecutive posts
- No (intentional) duplication of items
- No post without a new item. (state item first then any comments on it, or others posts, after.

No idea how this might go but could be fun and could add to some existing checklists. What must I not forget? For starters:-

A Local Language Dictionary.
I prefer a pocket one as I can always have it with me such as in the restaurant. It saved me ordering Brains once! It lives in the dashboard cubbyhole otherwise where it can be used by the pasenger when underway

Andrew


----------



## ralph-dot

Enough beer for the trip.

You never know, you may not be able to get any.


----------



## TeamRienza

The wife!!!

I am going to have my wife travel the world..........


Looking for me!!

Nice thread, hope it thrives.

Davy


----------



## DABurleigh

Corkscrew


----------



## teemyob

*Init*

Corkscrew
Heinz Baked Beans


----------



## barryd

Vindaloo curry paste

Imposable to get abroad


----------



## loddy

Toilet rolls


----------



## barryd

50 jars of Lift Lemon Tea

Also impossible to buy abroad


----------



## TeamRienza

Teabags, 

according to a previous thread they are hard to get. I assume they meant english tea.

Davy


----------



## sander4709

VEGEMITE!


----------



## Phil42

Kindle, of course.


----------



## DABurleigh

Android smartphone (or tablet):

The safe modern Swiss Army knife - phone, text, email, websurf, social networking (Facebook, Twitter, instant messaging, Skype), eBook reader, wifi hotspot, camera, diary, notepad, satnav, maps, compass, geocaching tool, satellite positioner, starmap/planetarium, spirit level, torch, aire database (but no MHF!), weather forecast, news, podcasts, traffic, car park locator, TV listings, Sky+ record while out, postcard sender, dictionary, phrase book, translator, price checker, .....

Dave


----------



## TeamRienza

A wheel barrow full of money. This hobby ain't cheap!!

Davy


----------



## midlifecrisismil

A collapsible colander :roll: :roll: 

Got to be practical in these things - less space needed for storage!

Milly


----------



## Spacerunner

Black pudding ring.

Have tried to get decent black pudding the length and breadth of France but its all disgusting. Its sloppy and tasteless and really not worth bothering with.


----------



## Caggsie

My old girls, always a greeting when you get back. Messy though when wet!


----------



## loddy

Phone charger


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Sunglasses (eternal optimist).


----------



## DABurleigh

Gaffer tape!


----------



## moblee

Water :roll: :lol:


----------



## dhutchy

Diesel :lol:


----------



## BwB

Passportcredicardmobilephone (no, honest, it's all one item)

Just this one thing will get you out of most problems


----------



## DABurleigh

Muck Boot slip-on shoes, waterproof & insulated:


----------



## philsil

Manners


----------



## wackywyco

Medication!


----------



## overthemoon

Video Camera


----------



## cocoa

Binoculars


----------



## andrewball1000

Teaspoon (nominal to justify comment)

Clarification of Rules: - you can post as many times as you want, just need to wait for someone to do so before you can have another turn. 

Many thanks you those who have posted so far. It might get more difficult to do so the longer this goes on. Will need to be inventive or humorous. Like the pics or links with the post as this will aid anyone reading it in future.

Andrew


----------



## moragg

Dobermann!




(no chance of leaving her behind, she's too smart)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Clive Mott :wink: 



Dave p


----------



## Ozzyjohn

WD40 (the other half of the double act has already been mentioned).


----------



## grandadbaza

The most important part "me"


----------



## alhod

Patience

Years of travelling have proved this is vital!


----------



## Jodi1

Map

Don't trust the sat nav - the smooth talking knowall


----------



## DABurleigh

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Clive Mott :wink:
> 
> Dave p


Air Freshener.

(You haven't camped with him; I have many times!)

Dave


----------



## ramblingon

Duvet and pillows.


----------



## cada

Ooh that's two


----------



## tinkering

*Van must have list*

High powered rechargeable torch.

For finding the dog in the dark,he wears a reflective collar.

Les


----------



## MEES

baked beans (can I be the first)

Ok when we play 'i went to market' you have to list all the preceeding items then add yours thus end up with a composite list without scrolling through all before. I that not the idea?


----------



## ramblingon

cada said:


> Ooh that's two


Ok change it to "bedding" (thats three including the sheet)


----------



## cada

ramblingon said:


> cada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh that's two
> 
> 
> 
> Ok change it to "bedding" (thats three including the sheet)
Click to expand...

Clever


----------



## grizzlyj

MEES said:


> baked beans


Thats definitely more than one item 

Headtorch

Jason


----------



## helenoftroy

Marmite ( if it's only one item then it has to be a really big jar........


----------



## 747

Gas mask (for Europe).

:lol: :lol:


----------



## marionandrob

Peanut Butter


----------



## TeamRienza

500 miles of gas pipe, permanently connected to the filler point on the gas-low system of the van at one end and to a friendly petrol station selling gas at the other!!!


Davy


----------



## loddy

Great big noisy generator


----------



## ChrisandJohn

A watering can


Chris


----------



## CPW2007

Vaseline

You never know when you'll need it for those little things that might require lubricating :!: :lol: :wink:   

Regards

Chris


----------



## bigtwin

My motorbike.

'Cos it's only got a single seat - tehe!


----------



## HeatherChloe

Set of about 30 ordnance survey maps - never know where you might go and need one to find a good public footpath for a dog walk


----------



## mags52

Double skillet


----------



## andrewball1000

Fork (nominal item to enable post)

Mees - you are quite correct but repeating the whole list was felt to be impractical.

Referee - Cada you have been yellow carded for breaking rule 4 - no posts without a new item. 2 infringements - Penalty , You now owe two new items in separate post with other people posts in between. (if I knew how to put on a smilie I would)

Thanks for playing

Andrew


----------



## TeamRienza

The body boards.


But not till June!!!


Davy


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi. Spare van keys. Andy


----------



## bevandliz

Heinz Salad Cream 
- sorry if that is advertising, but there's nothing quite like it !


----------



## Scolds

BBQ
The sun will shine


----------



## cada

Chocolate digestives


----------



## ramblingon

Awning sides to keep dogs from wandering off.


----------



## cada

Cut down bread trays


----------



## Rapide561

*Packed*

...a twin tub washing machine!

Russell


----------



## barryd

Haggis


----------



## 96706

Elastoplast

Who said we are accident prone 8O 

Mrs. D


----------



## ramblingon

Water container (full) for making tea.


----------



## C7KEN

Before and after sun tan oil


----------



## grizzlyj

Big fry up ingredients

yum yum!!

Jason


----------



## suedew

Remoska



Sue


----------



## ramblingon

Dog food.


----------



## dhutchy

Teas been mentioned and water what about kettle :roll:


----------



## musicbus

*Im on the drug!*

Irn Bru


----------



## adonisito

fishing gear.


----------



## dawnwynne

must be my laptop


----------



## TeamRienza

Hill walking gear,

It will all be inside the rucsac, so it hopefully counts as one item, I dont want one of andrew's yellow cards.

Davy


----------



## grout20

Les boules!


----------



## TeamRienza

The bikes.

strictly speaking they are outside, but this is such a good thread, dreamed up by the magnificent Andrew that i am sure (grovel) that they will be allowed. It wouldn't be the sane without them.

Davy


----------



## Hezbez

My dongle


----------



## andrewball1000

Spare blade fuses (nominal post to enable post)



TeamRienza said:


> The bikes.
> 
> strictly speaking they are outside, but this is such a good thread, dreamed up by the magnificent Andrew that i am sure (grovel) that they will be allowed. It wouldn't be the sane without them.
> 
> Davy


Groveling is very much accepted. Of course they are allowed, doesn't matter where they are carried, you still have to remember to pack them.

Andrew


----------



## ramblingon

Ground sheet with press stud fixing to van acts as a draught excluder to awning.


----------



## Jodi1

The dogs


----------



## ramblingon

Insulated picnic box for retrieval of hot water from the ladies loos


----------



## LadyJ

Antiseptic for bites




Jacquie


----------



## suedew

John's golf clubs :roll: :evil: :evil: :evil: 



Sue


----------



## alhod

Dogs' passports. 

Otherwise we would have to stay in France for ever - shame :wink:


----------



## busterbears

motorhome handbook!

Especially after forgetting it - just back from weekend skiing at Glenshee and after 2 months without a trip in the MH I'd forgotton how most things worked and the book was lying at home in the conservatory.


----------



## carolgavin

Assorted pants!


----------



## TishF650

Ratchet lashing. 

Can't have too much of the stuff.


----------



## Patty123

Sense of humour and a smile


Curious- what are the bread crates for?


----------



## teemyob

*Crates*



Patty123 said:


> Sense of humour and a smile
> 
> Curious- what are the bread crates for?


Traction Aids

TM


----------



## andrewball1000

kitchen roll (nominal item to justify this post)

Referee - teemyob - infringement of rule 4 - No post without a new item. (state item first then any comments on it, or others posts, after.

Penalty - You now owe a new item after the next post.

Thank you for playing

(very pleased with your post though as I was also curious as to what the crates were for)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Digital Multimeter.


----------



## Landyman

Gin.  

For SWMBO of course.

Landyman.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Frying pan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TeamRienza

My Goon Show cassettes.

For a bit of light entertainment (get it?). Some of the threads are a bit hot and heavy tonight, plus it will help me remember back to when the BBC was a 'proper' radio station!

Keep er light andrewball.


Davy


----------



## Landyman

Tonic.

To go with the previously mentioned gin of course.

Landyman.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Box of electrical odds and ends, fuses, terminals etc.

Just one box though 8) 8)


----------



## Landyman

Ice.

To go with the aforementioned gin & tonic.  

Landyman.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bottle spanner.


----------



## Landyman

Glasses.

Not for seeing through but for drinking from.
Definite requirement for the gin, tonic and ice.

Has anyone noticed a theme going on here? :lol: 

Landyman.


----------



## Jodi1

Asprin

for the hangover the next day


----------



## tinkering

Spare fuel filter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Earl grey tea bags

Yup definitely turning into a drink related thread :lol: :lol:


----------



## gramor

Imodium.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Puddings


----------



## TeamRienza

Custard to put on them.

Yum Yum!!!.

Davy


----------



## Christine600

The Bread Machine

...since I need my homemade bread.


----------



## dhutchy

Ear plugs, not for Sue for for my snoring(cos i don't snore) :wink: but for me when she gets wound up :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sodoku


----------



## TeamRienza

Packets of love gloves.  

Well we are on holiday!!! mind you it can be difficult given the close proximity of other vans on some aires.  

Anonymous


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

TeamRienza said:


> Packets of love gloves.
> 
> Well we are on holiday!!! mind you it can be difficult given the close proximity of other vans on some aires.
> 
> Anonymous


Ahem, err, beefier springs perhaps :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## TeamRienza

Shower in a can.

Kev,

As an aside when we first got a van (former caravanners), we religiously put the stays down.

We got a terrible ribbing from other club members!! :roll: 

Torn between apparently signposting our intentions, or setting the van rocking and and removing doubt!!  

Are air rides any good? 8O 

Andrew,

Sorry for lowering the tone. probably deserve one of your yella cards.


Davy (oops! i mean Anonymous)


----------



## andrewball1000

One of those clicky thingies that light the gas & bbq



TeamRienza said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Sorry for lowering the tone. probably deserve one of your yella cards.
> 
> Davy (oops! i mean Anonymous)


Tone is fine. Card of any colour not needed. Keep it up, er I mean down, whatever. (I still can't do smilies, Duhh)

Andrew


----------



## Christine600

Motion detectors then

Christine


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Marvel, (hate the damned stuff, but gotta have tea)

Andrew, slightly above and to the left, you should have a group of 20 smileys (Emoticons) just click one one or more and they'll go at the end of your text. :black: there are others too, listed under other Emoticons.


----------



## andrewball1000

Cable ties - Very versatile. My Tomtom bracket is held on by them & they are good for tying off a loop at the end of bungee cord



Kev_n_Liz said:


> Andrew, slightly above and to the left, you should have a group of 20 smileys (Emoticons) just click one one or more and they'll go at the end of your text. :black: there are others too, listed under other Emoticons.


Oh you mean these     thought you were bringing politics into this thread. That would bring the Referee on.
Thanks Kev, I was trying to drag and drop them. Only got the code and not the face. Now where are the ones with Yellow and Red cards :?:

Andrew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Duct tape (not duck tape)


You're welcome Andrew


----------



## Christine600

Headphones

since often I find the telly to be tiresome but my various friends do not when they are coming along on a trip.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bag of sugar, just in case anyone fires up a genny


----------



## TeamRienza

Genny (xtra loud cheap one, smokey) :twisted: 

gets you lots of space on the aires

note, must remember the sugar filter!!! :lol: 


Davy


----------



## savannah

Ooh.....fun...... 1st in.........Rico my pomeranian......


----------



## sallytrafic

A Dictionary of English place names.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shotgun for people like Davy (only kidding)


Tub of blue tea bags (Non smelly stuff for loo)


That's one item btw


----------



## jhelm

Jumper cables. 
I surprised no one mentioned already. It's not easy but in a really tight spot one can use them to jump start the engine from the habitation battery - taking the drivers seat out to do it is no fun.

And then I've been asked by car owners a few times if I had them as they assume we campers carry everything with us.


----------



## sander4709

Red Wine


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jhelm said:


> Jumper cables.
> I surprised no one mentioned already. It's not easy but in a really tight spot one can use them to jump start the engine from the habitation battery - taking the drivers seat out to do it is no fun.
> 
> And then I've been asked by car owners a few times if I had them as they assume we campers carry everything with us.


That would probably occurred to me eventually, but thanks for bring it up, I'd have less of a problem as I have inverter fuses at the back of both front seats.

I suppose if you had time you could plug a battery charger into the inverter, almost perpetual motion. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Battery charger


----------



## sander4709

White wine (in case I run out of red wine).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tow rope


----------



## Christine600

The card for my TV tuner - borrowed from the one in my home.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Giggling pin for the laughing stock


----------



## savannah

Security sign written in spanish after reading a previous post...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Neapolitan Ice creams from Aldi, (delish)


----------



## savannah

bottle of Hepadif


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Lawn mower


----------



## joedenise

only very basics ie tonic

then when arrive in france stock up with essentials

red wine, white wine, pastis, gin, creme de cassis, beer :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------



## TeamRienza

Shorts (not drink! some people on this thread seem to be obsessed with the stuff :lol: ) and sandals, but only when sur le contynont. men in N. ireland wouldn't be seen dead in them at home. any way we are too close to the arctic circle!!!  

Davy


----------



## savannah

The final season of 24 dvd


----------



## SoKoTo

*Checklist*

Barbecue tools.
(Bad mistake to start the barbie then have to do what you can with a plastic fork!)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Full set of Red Dwarf DVDs


----------



## savannah

Options hot chocolate


----------



## Glandwr

some salt

Dick


----------



## shedbrewer

*Loaded the M/H with ,,,,*

Hobgoblin and Abbot ales, I don't drink lager ,,,,,


----------



## TeamRienza

spirit level.

you all seem to have a drink problem :roll: 




I don't have a drink problem.

I drink,

I fall down,

No problem!!! :lol: 


Davy


----------



## Christine600

A guitar.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Earplugs


----------



## ceeaygee

Lamb Oxo

(I'm in NZ and can't get them)

It's 6.30 p.m. here BTW


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Spare bulb set for interior


----------



## vicksta

The children

I dont want to but there are some silly rules about not leaving 12 and 4 year olds alone when your away for a month!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Spud basher


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

HP Sauce

Mmmmmmm........


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Special potato peeling knife, I used to have a really good Kitchen Devil knife, (another company name which seems to have been taken over and got rubbishy) Can't abide those modern knuckle skinning devices.


----------



## vicksta

Sky + tele

If im going to have to take the kids then I insist on being able to keep them occupied while me and OH relax!!


----------



## jhelm

Pressure cooker - cooks fast saves gas.


----------



## TeamRienza

Toilet rolls.

None of yer cheap tesco/asda stuff, the proper thetford dissolving stuff. sheer luxury, melts on yer bum.

Snobbery or wot???


Davy


----------



## Christine600

My phone book.

Since my mobile is not so new anymore and the battery is cranky.



TeamRienza said:


> Snobbery or wot???


No - luxury where it's most appreciated!


----------



## TeamRienza

Address book,

thanks Christine600, your phone book reminded me, if we dont send post cards we would never be forgiven!!


Davy


----------



## suedew

My DSlite, for crosswords, wordsearch and anagrams.   
Sue


----------



## Christine600

A spare SD card for my camera.


----------



## me0wp00

The DS's for the kids


----------



## Christine600

A generic mini-usb charger. More and more of my gadgets use this same charger cable. Finally!


----------



## worky

part baked ciabatta rolls

for when the fresh baguettes aren,t available or when the ones you bought that morning have turned into rock hard lethal weapons by the evening!

Tesco do them...last year bought them in April with use by date of july!....and they were good.


----------



## boskybee

*Very Large Frying Pan*

Very large frying pan

Excellent
for 3 square fry-ups a day.

:lol:


----------



## me0wp00

The charger for the DS's :wink:


----------



## Christine600

The loan paper from the bank in frame and glass. To know who really owns the van. 8O


----------



## GEOMAR

*pack in van*

Vegie rowies ( Aberdeen morning rolls )
GEOMAR


----------



## TeamRienza

Soda bread, potato farls,

As long as you have these you can make an 'Ulster Fry'

Even if the sausages, bacon, eggs, pancakes, Sauce and black pudding are foreign ie. English or French.

Needs must when on expedition.

Scientifically proven to be the best start to a hillwalking day, if you survive the coronary.


90Kg Davy


----------

